
Bot Mafias Have Wreaked Havoc in World of Warcraft Classic - Scaevus
https://www.wired.com/story/world-of-warcraft-classic-russian-bots/
======
LinuxBender
This was also common in retail prior to adding the ability to buy gold from
Blizzard.

